# Windows XP-Professionel Passwort vergessen



## A-lux (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

kann mir jemand erklären wie ich vorgehe wenn ich einen Rechner mit Windows XP- Professionel ohne vorhandenes Passwort hochfahren möchte. Die Kiste stand fast 2 Jahre unbenutzt rum, Passwort ist leider dummerweise abhanden gekommen.
(Der trick mit F8 im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert nur in Win XP und nicht in der Professionel Version)
Hoffe ihr wisst bescheid,
Gruß,
Kent


----------



## BSA (25. Januar 2005)

Ich wüsste da die allheillösung:

Format C:


----------



## A-lux (25. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Format C?!
Kannst Du kurz beschrieben was Du damit meinst?
THX


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2005)

Es gibt 'ne Mini-Linux-Distribution die Passwoerter zuruecksetzen koennen soll.
Das mit den PWs hab ich nicht ausprobiert, hab damit aber erfolgreich die Registry bearbeitet und gerettet. Daher nehme ich an, dass auch der PW-Kram geht.
Ist nur ganz klein, daher koennte ich Dir wenn ich heut Abend wieder daheim bin eine ISO an Deine Mail-Addresse schicken.
Ansonsten mal selbst das Internet dazu befragen.


----------



## Mr Mr Mazen (25. Januar 2005)

es soll angeblich auch gehen, wenn man mit einer Windows 2000 CD in die Reparaturkonsole startet und dann die SAM Datenbank löscht.


----------



## BSA (25. Januar 2005)

Statt Format C: (Festplatte formatieren und neu installieren) kannst du auch Windows PE mit Locksmith, damit kannst du für jeden User ein beliebiges Passwort festlegen und damit das alte überschreiben. Falls du keine Windows PE hast benutzt du Barts PE Builder (http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/). Infos zu Locksmith findest du unter  http://www.winternals.com/products/repairandrecovery/locksmith.asp .

Und wenn dir das nicht weiterhilft, dann: http://www.google.de


----------



## A-lux (25. Januar 2005)

Okdoky,

danke erst mal für eure Vorschläge - werd erst mal schaun wie ich nun am Besten fortfahre.
Die Festplatte müsste eigentlich eh formatiert werden, aber ich werd vorher versuchen einige Dateien durch diese Passwortüberschreibungen zu retten,
THX!


----------



## fluessig (26. Januar 2005)

A-lux hat gesagt.:
			
		

> (Der trick mit F8 im abgesicherten Modus funktioniert nur in Win XP und nicht in der Professionel Version)


Daran hatte ich Zweifel, hab's selber aber erst heute ausprobieren können. Und der "Trick" funktioniert auch in Windows XP, vorausgesetzt man kennt das Administratorpasswort. 

Und wenn du das vergessen hast, dann klappt des natürlich nicht. Dass der Trick in der Home Edition immer funktioniert, weil da kein Administratorpasswort gesetzt wurde ist nur ein  Fehler im Sicherheitsdenken vieler Anwender, die bei der Installation (oder danach) kein Passwort angeben!


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. Januar 2005)

Mr Mr Mazen hat gesagt.:
			
		

> es soll angeblich auch gehen, wenn man mit einer Windows 2000 CD in die Reparaturkonsole startet und dann die SAM Datenbank löscht.



Nicht nur angeblich, es geht 100 Prozentig


----------



## Caliterra (27. Januar 2005)

Es geht auch bei WinXP pro.
Du musst nur im abgesicherten Modus hochfahren. -> Dann loggt der PC sich in deinen akteullen Account ein (theoretisch) da Du aber das Passwort nicht weisst musst Du als Login 
"Administrator" eingeben.

Das funktioniert natülich nur wenn Du diesem Account keine Passwort zugewiesen hast.

Gruss Caliterra


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2005)

Caliterra hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das funktioniert natülich nur wenn Du diesem Account keine Passwort zugewiesen hast.



Nur ist es aus Gruenden der Sicherheit ziemlich dumm dem lokalen Administrator kein Passwort zu geben.


----------



## Neurodeamon (27. Januar 2005)

Nein, Du schmeisst eine Windows 2000 CD ein wenn Du Windows XP hast und gehst über das CD-Menü in die Konsole und musst kein Passwort eingeben. Sollte das nicht gehen (weiß nämlich nicht ob das noch mit SP1/2 geht) hilft nur noch eine Windows PE-Disk (Bart's PE).

Und für die Zukunft:
http://www.pc-special.net/?idart=179


----------



## Caliterra (27. Januar 2005)

> Nur ist es aus Gruenden der Sicherheit ziemlich dumm dem lokalen Administrator kein Passwort zu geben.



Das ist ja richtig, aber ich kann aus Erfahrung sagen das bei ca. 70% aller Windows XP user kein solches Passwort eingerichtet ist. Z.Bsp auch bei vorkonfigurierten Systemen die schon installiert sind.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. Januar 2005)

Das Problem ist halt, dass die meisten Leute von Sicherheit so viel Ahnung haben wie'n Elefant vom Stricken.


----------



## margarete mueller (11. Juni 2009)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Das Problem ist halt, dass die meisten Leute von Sicherheit so viel Ahnung haben wie'n Elefant vom Stricken.


hey, habe deine vorschlaege ausprobiert - aber entweder bin ich zu doooooof oder zu alt alles zu verstehen. kannst du mir bitte noch einmal, fuer ganz dummer neulinge, schritt, fuer schritt erklaeren, wie ich windows xp home edition starten kann - ohne das von meinem sohn vergessene passwort ?
wenn ja, ist das was du hinter dir schleichen hoerst mein dank an dich.
herzliche gruesse von margarete mueller, die fast am ende mit ihrer geduld ist.

DARUM, BITTE HILF' MIR, ICH HABE ALLES SCHON AUSPROBIERT, WAS IN GOOGLE UND IM FORUM GESCHRIEBEN WURDE. DOCH ICH GLAUBE, DASS DU DER BESTE BIST UM ZU HELFEN.


----------



## fluessig (12. Juni 2009)

Hallo Margarete Mueller,

ich glaube nicht, dass du schon alles ausprobiert hast. Wenn dem so wäre ist jede weitere Antwort sinnlos, denn es hat ja offensichtlich nichts gebracht. Also nochmal von vorne:
Hast du denn schon den Tipp versucht dich als Administrator anzumelden?
Die Vorgehenseweise ist folgende:
1. Du startest den Rechner normal
2. Wenn nach dem Windowsladebildschirm die Nutzerkontenauswahl kommt drücke 2mal die Tastenkombination Alt+Strg+Entf
3. Im erscheinenden Fenster tippst du als Nutzername: administrator ein, das Passwort lässt du leer (oder tippst es ein falls du ein solches Passwort kennen solltest, aber normalerweise leer lassen).
4. Wenn du jetzt ins System kommst, dann kannst du in der Benutzerkontenverwaltung das Passwort deines Sohnes neu setzen.

Melde dich, falls dir dieser Tipp nichts bringt, dann kommt die nächste Anleitung.


----------



## margarete mueller (16. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe gerade eine E-Mail an Tutorial.de gesendet, in dem Glauben, dass Dominik den Rat mit dem "Administrator gab. nun sehe ich aber es war ein anderer netter Helfer, danke fuer seinen Rat - der wie in der Mail schon geschrieben - leider nicht geholfen hat.

Bin auf weitere Hilfe Angebote angewiesen und schon sehr gespannt.

MfG   Margarete Mueller


----------



## michaelwengert (16. Juni 2009)

Du könntest es mit der Ophcrack Live CD probieren.
Wenn dein eingegebenes Passwort nicht zu kompliziert/lang war kannst du es damit entschlüsseln.

Hier der link: http://ophcrack.sourceforge.net/


----------



## Johannes7146 (16. Juni 2009)

Wenn ich es richtig verstanden habe, willst du Daten von der Festplatte sichern und dann so oder so die Festplatte formatieren und Windows neuinstallieren.

Dann ist die einfachste Lösung folgende:
1. Eine Live CD einer Linux Distribution herunter laden. (zb Ubuntu)
2. Rechner von CD starten
3. externe Festplatte (evtl reich ja auch ein usb stick) einstecken und Daten sichern.
4. Windows cd einlegen, Platte formaiteren und neu installieren

Um das eigentliche Windowspasswort musst du dir keine Gedanken machen. Wenn du mit einer Live-CD startest kommst du an alle Daten ran die auf der Festplatte liegen.


----------

